# Beijing pics[special topic]



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Wagahai (Nov 26, 2002)

Wow, amazing pics of a very interesting city. I recently went to Beijing and I was really impressed. The new CBD looks futuristic and kind of unreal but cool.


----------



## kjb434 (Sep 24, 2004)

Look at the traffic. I know China has been extensively buidling new roads, freeways, and rail. It traffic really that bad, or is it just a few hours in the morning and evening (rush hour).


Cool pics of the CBD


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

it's like that all the time.

a direct result of too many chinese buying cars..

another impact is the pollution.


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

sunup


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

some really cool shots in here...more street level pics'd be cool.

-


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

Panorama



































:eek2:


----------



## Meeg (Mar 24, 2004)

I envy you such a beautiful city  and not only those modern buildings, good quality of roads but also historical part  I dream about going to China and seeing treasures of your culture. Nice photos


----------



## cladiv (Feb 29, 2004)

great shots!


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

more tomorrow.bye!


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Nice pics, i like the buildings in Beijing. They are not tall but beautiful




km-sh said:


>


I have 2 questions.

Could it be that the skyscraper who rises in this picture is the China World Trade Center Tower 3 ?

Could it be possible that the skyscrapers in Beijing had an special district like the mid and uptown in New York ? Because the skyline don`t look so messy as in Shanghai.


----------



## Erika (Dec 12, 2004)

More pics of BEIJING!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v207/zee14/BEIJING-WANGFUJING.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v207/zee14/BEIJING-DOME.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v207/zee14/f06e5229.jpg


----------



## Pedrillo (Aug 20, 2003)

All the photos are very nice, but this one is impressive. I like very much, except the dense traffic.


----------



## helloo (Jun 8, 2004)

Pedrillo said:


> All the photos are very nice, but this one is impressive. I like very much, except the dense traffic.


i agree


----------



## postmodern (Nov 3, 2003)

kjb434 said:


> Look at the traffic. I know China has been extensively buidling new roads, freeways, and rail. It traffic really that bad, or is it just a few hours in the morning and evening (rush hour).
> 
> 
> Cool pics of the CBD


Traffic jams all day long. :banana:
You are considered nuts if you wanna drive in Beijing. But then again public transit is even worse.


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

I miss you, Beijing


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

:cheers: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## Aboveday (Aug 8, 2003)

I love beijing.


----------



## summer (May 8, 2005)

I think I will re-recognize Beijing ,In the past, Shanghai attracted most people's attention. by contrast, Beijing always seems more conservative. But now,I have found another kind of feeling in Beijing


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

Pekin is not that amazing tp me.


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

km-sh said:


>


This place is Longqingxia, located in suburb of Beijing. I went there 10 years ago.


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Beijing


----------



## mama (Mar 16, 2005)

More potential than Shanghai!!!


----------



## empcua57 (May 18, 2005)

maybe Xian is better choice for new capital!


----------



## cloudzyh (Jan 30, 2005)

*the pic is bueatifu,yet there still r some undeveloped area*

the pic is bueatifu,yet there still r some undeveloped area


----------



## z_bright (Jun 22, 2005)

nice pics of capital.But I still like Peking without skyscrapers in Urban!Paris is a good model.all the tall buildings are in La Defense.


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

z_bright said:


> nice pics of capital.But I still like Peking without skyscrapers in Urban!Paris is a good model.all the tall buildings are in La Defense.


Yes, I agree with you. Unfortunately that is not the case. What China can only do now is to preserve those existing historical buildings. 

To answer other forumers' questions, I don't think relocating the capital is necessary. IMO, I also think that Beijing will always be more conservative than in Shanghai.

BTW, are there any high-speed trains running from Beijing to Shanghai and vice-versa?


----------



## letsgoworld (May 22, 2005)

One of the world's best pics  Keep it up :cheers:


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

up again


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

hidden dragon
You took a photo of my university 
the last of the five
it is in BUAA
do you want more?
I have some beautiful pictures of beijing and BUAA
but i do not know how to paste them onto this thread


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

My QQ is 706690418
I can give you more


----------



## Jhun (Mar 25, 2007)

Xi An Capital?R U a Xianese?come on,that's 2 personal.this topic is senseless anyway,the C won't change.

I hope Beijing build Skyscrapers,as long as not government invest.500yrs Forbidden City shouldered 300 meters skyscraper,how awesome is that


----------

